# Little Newbie



## wstribrny (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone! My names Will im 16 and looking to learn a bunch from AT. Thanks!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Will. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Little_Brooks90 (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to archerytalk! I've only been on here for a few months and I have learned so much! You will really like this site! :wink:


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Welcome young man


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you see and none of what you read. LOL


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Kwiskey (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! :cheers:


----------



## wstribrny (Sep 20, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Believe half of what you see and none of what you read. LOL


I will keep that in mind
Thanks everyone!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

